# Ahead Kappe mit Gewinde?



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2013)

Ein neuer Steuersatz muss her und im Zuge dessen wollte ich mal fragen, woher ich so eine Ahead Kappe mit Gewinde herbekomme.

Plan ist, ein Gewinde innen in die Gabel zu schneiden und dann diese Ahead Kappe zum einstellen des Steuersatzspiels zu benutzen. Der Zug der VR Bremse soll dort dann auch noch durch.

Ich habe so eine Kappe hier im Forum gesehen (war ein gelbes Inspired welches geklaut und dann wiedergefunden wurde) aber ich kann sie online nicht finden bzw. weiß nicht, wonach ich suchen soll.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (10. September 2013)

ich mal wieder lol

inspired gabeln haben das von haus aus,aber bitte komm nicht auf die idee,in einen stahlschaft ein gewinde reinzuschneiden.die wandstärke ist ohnehin schon knapp kalkuliert.
schöne lösung für dein problem:

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/manuals/PDFs/101215_dirt-cap_D_KL.pdf

hab direkt die anleitung als link gesetzt,damit klar wird,was der vorteil ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2013)

Joar... den kenn ich schon. Ich dachte nur.... Ach vergiss es. 

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. September 2013)

Und so eine hohle Kralle willst nicht?

http://image.auctionweb.info/lister/original/125546/898667344b593640e97f6e434e426973.jpg


----------



## family-biker (11. September 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und so eine hohle Kralle willst nicht?
> 
> http://image.auctionweb.info/lister/original/125546/898667344b593640e97f6e434e426973.jpg




ist drin,genau die.


----------



## R.C. (11. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Steuersatz muss her und im Zuge dessen wollte ich mal fragen, woher ich so eine Ahead Kappe mit Gewinde herbekomme.



Bei einem BMX Shop. Alle (Freestyle-) BMX-Gabeln haben solche Kappen.
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/bmx/zubehor-sonstiges-etc/topbolts.html


----------



## Merlin06 (11. September 2013)

Hallo, je nach dem was für eine Gabel verbaut ist, z.B. die Echo Urban hat so ein dickwandigen Schaft,das man dort wohl ein Gewinde ins Alu schneiden könnte. Falls man eine passende Einstellungschraube findet. Die Krallen mit Kabelführung passen bei der Urban nicht in den Schaft. Ich habe mir dafür eine Kralle von so einem Satz mit kabeldurchführung abgedreht /abgeschliffen damit diese rein geht. Habe mich gegen die Gewinde variante entschieden, weil so wie ich das sehe ,muß der Bremszug zum nachstellen mit Schlüssel raus. Das geht bei den anderen Problemlos ohne ausbau vom Zug/Bremsleitung. Die "Kralle" von Trickstuff passt z.B. bei der Echo Urban nicht und kann auch nicht abgeschliffen werden. Die Führung vom Zug/Leitung kann bei dieser aber etwas enger am Lenker erfolgen,da die Bohrung etwas schräg und zur Mitte versetzt ist. Gruß Jens


----------



## R.C. (11. September 2013)

Merlin06 schrieb:


> Habe mich gegen die Gewinde vafiante entschieden, weil so wie ich das sehe ,muß der Bremszug zum nachstellen mit Schlüssel raus.



Einfach ein Loch neben dem fuer den Inbus bohren, falls keines vorhanden ist.


----------



## family-biker (13. September 2013)

da fände ich auf übermass fertigen und mit kälte einfügen stilvoller,mache ich bei schäften so,wenn die verstärkt werden sollen.
einfach das teil,dass innen sitzen soll,ins tiefkühlfach, den schaft heiss machen,teil einpressen,fertig.
marzoccchi nannte das früher "cryofit"


----------



## R.C. (13. September 2013)

Marko schrieb:


> Für 2. Bohrung neben dem 6-kant dürfte es zu wenig platz haben, ausser man bohrt schräg knapp am gewinde vorbei.



Bei allen Kappen, bei denen ich das gemacht habe, ist es sich ausgegangen, wenn natuerlich das Gewinde so schmal wie am Bild ist, also die Gabel einen dicken Aluschaft (oder das Gewindeinsert zu dick ist) hat, geht's wohl eher nicht.

Eine andere Moeglichkeit waere ein Expander (fuer Carbonschaefte) in geeigneter Dicke, den man anbohrt.


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Eine andere Moeglichkeit waere ein Expander (fuer Carbonschaefte) in geeigneter Dicke, den man anbohrt.


Sowas gibt es schon fertig zu kaufen. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30739_Dirt-Cap-A-Head-Kappe-1-1-8--.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2013)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es schon fertig zu kaufen. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30739_Dirt-Cap-A-Head-Kappe-1-1-8--.html



See post 2.

Nico.


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. September 2013)

Stimmt hab ich übersehen.


----------

